# Creative Soap Tutor Needed!



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Soapers!

We are a group of social entrepreneurs based in Mumbai, India. The Indian farming community is plagued with the problem of farmer suicides since the past few years. We wish to address this critical issue through our initiative of imparting skills which will help them to generate alternative income.    

Some of the products we currently help them produce and market are newspaper bags & basic handmade soaps.

We feel that the community can benefit even more if they could produce creative handmade soaps for the more discerning customers in urban markets. 

We are therefore looking for professional soapers to teach us creative soap making techniques like swirling, marbling, layering etc. Please take a look at the attached pic to get an idea about the kind of soaps we would like to learn. 

If you can help us in this regard in anyways, it would be of great help.

Many Thanks,

Sundeep Dawale
EcoSense

P.S. We would be shelling out a considerable amount of money towards air tickets and accommodation, we would therefore appreciate a good discount on the course. In return we can impart our skills in making paper bags or any other work you see us fit for.


----------



## tespring (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not seeing any pictures attached.  

Could you give the dates of when you want to do this and a website??

Thanks!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd be careful about this one !!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 7, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I'd be careful about this one !!



My feeling, too.  What's a "social entrepeneur?"  Sounds too strange.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks girls.


----------

